# Back to Future II to become reality?



## Gahars (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey, everyone remember Back to the Future II? You know, the one where the Doc and Marty go to the far off year of 2015 for about half of the movie? Remember all of the cool gadgets? I mean, there were holgraphic projections, hoverboards, and shoes that tied themselves. They're all just fiction of course.

...Or maybe not. It looks like Nike has a big announcement in the works and it's BttF related.

This... this is pretty awesome, I have to say. I'm hoping this is real, but I don't know, what do you think?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty interesting.  As a BttF lover, I'll keep an eye out for the announcement.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't like white shoes, but would get those in a heartbeat. Haha.

Hopefully it's true.


----------



## tagzard (Sep 8, 2011)

I love bttf. But the weird thing is that we are very close to 2015 and in the movie they have laces. You don't think.....


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 8, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> I love bttf. But the weird thing is that we are very close to 2015 and in the movie they have laces. You don't think.....


Very close? Ur talking about 4 years of my life here which is 1 460.9688 days and again which is about 2 103 840 minutes and then again about 126 230 400 seconds.
Thats alot.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 8, 2011)

cool, but yeah i'd rather have the hover board.


----------



## Eighteen (Sep 8, 2011)

I read the title and immediately tought, ''They gonna make the hoverboard finally?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 '' ..... T_T....


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 8, 2011)

That's awesome. Hopefully Vans'll adopt this technology if it exists, because Vans > Nike.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 9, 2011)

hoverboard and the self lacing shoes, way to go!


----------



## Ikki (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd get them as a collector's item if they look the same as the ones in the movie.

I wouldn't use them though, I like lacing my shoes.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2011)

Holy shit, they want how much for them?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Holy shit, they want how much for them?


O_O

OK, I'm gonna put money in the bank, go a million years and get it out, with interest, then I'll have some awesome shoes.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 9, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Holy shit, they want how much for them?


"100% of proceeds benefit The Michael J. Fox Foundation"

Well...I guess it's for a good cause, ahaha.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2011)

How about Shoes that act as Hoverboards?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 9, 2011)

Why couldn't it just be a standard release!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But still,

WANT.


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 10, 2011)

Those are some ugly ass shoes...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2011)

What did you expect? They were designed in the 80s. 
Just be thankful they're not heat-reactive day-glo colors. 

/nostalgia


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Sep 10, 2011)

Too bad the shoe doesn't auto lace I'd take a lookalike prop for thousands of dollars if it auto laced


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> What did you expect? They were designed in the 80s.
> Just be thankful they're not heat-reactive day-glo colors.
> 
> /nostalgia




Props for the cause,well I was born in the 80's and loved the movies but even if they were the price of normal shoes I wouldn't buy them,now a hover board i'd consider it


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope all the shoes get sold at full price to help cure Parkinsons. MJ Fox should never fall to the disease.


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 11, 2011)

Worst looking shoes ever.
Someone other than Nike are also making self tying shoes which look a lot better and will probably be a lot cheaper.


----------

